# First Class



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Does it get better? Well I am sure it does. We had our first class today, and to be honest I was a little bored. There are 5 dogs total in the class and it was more standing around than anything. Worked a little on the wobble boards when others were running over things but mostly just played with her and practiced some obedience. We ran the dogs over the A-frame, on the table, through a tunnel, and then did a sequence of A frame,a jump (which was was kinda set up like a speed bump on the ground)and tunnel. We'll see how it goes. I am hoping I didn't make a mistake signing up for this class and we will get some good info out of it. I am wondering if I could have learned just as much if not more in a couple private sessions. You'd think I'd be used to standing around since we do schutzhund.... =P


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd continue for the session and see how it goes. All the first classes the instructor has to evaluate the dogs, the handlers, their skills and abilities, aggressions and reactivities (or not), before going forward and having class ramping up to more excitement and less control/leashing. 

Playing and tugging and her getting used to the equipment and sounds and close proximity are a huge help. So making sure out dogs are absolutely fine if a dog runs over, absolutely fine if that teeter slams, absolutely fine if bumped by another dog.... not just ok. But really doesn't even notice cause just another day of agility!!!!

Have someone come and take videos so we can see!!!!! They having you use clickers? Heck, just getting my coordination with the clicker, my hands, the treats and what my dog is doing is a big challenge!


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I'd continue for the session and see how it goes. All the first classes the instructor has to evaluate the dogs, the handlers, their skills and abilities, aggressions and reactivities (or not), before going forward and having class ramping up to more excitement and less control/leashing.
> 
> Playing and tugging and her getting used to the equipment and sounds and close proximity are a huge help. So making sure out dogs are absolutely fine if a dog runs over, absolutely fine if that teeter slams, absolutely fine if bumped by another dog.... not just ok. But really doesn't even notice cause just another day of agility!!!!
> 
> Have someone come and take videos so we can see!!!!! They having you use clickers? Heck, just getting my coordination with the clicker, my hands, the treats and what my dog is doing is a big challenge!


Yeah I did my first private session a couple weeks ago so she could get an evaluation, but I guess there are other dogs I have to worry about too =P Why can't it be about ME and MY dog only!?!  I was going to have some pictures taken but it would've been boring....and from the eyes of a 5 year old handling the camera...not sure we'd get much video with her doing to camera LOL We'll see how it progresses and maybe I can con another family member into being my videographer. 
The clicker...... yeah..... I don't know about me and the clicker. :help: I could make that my homework over the next week. Everybody else is doing it.... I like using my voice though. I am still debating on whether or not I wanna work with the clicker or not. I guess it can't hurt. I am just so use to marking with a Yes and treating, I don't see why I have to use the clicker. :shrug:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

At least there are only 5 dogs. When I took Onyx there were way too many and we only got to run the course 2x's in a session. They had different stations set up, but it was more waiting than anything, and most of the people had a bit of bias against the GSD...poms, shelties, rough collie-I think dogs and handlers were intimidated by Onyx. 
I'd love to see vids of Eris from the eyes of Jade, would be very interesting!!


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Jade took some pics at our last trial but all she got of me was the run through lmao. They aren't bad really, and she had fun doing it. I will have to miss agility next week because I was unable to rearrange my work schedule for that week, but I'll have her get some shots for the following week. The instructor LOVED Jade.... Jade stood at the end of targets and tossed down treats as the instructor held the puppies at whatever obstacle. She said make sure Jade comes every week lol. Luckily we didn't have any foofoo dog people because Eris came running in and was grumbling at the other dogs at first. She doesn't have a problem with them but I find her doing this often when she is on leash. Of course after a couple obedience commands she shut up lol. There is another shepherd in the class... I felt bad because he was afraid of everything...he recovered quickly though and once he was on the obstacle a couple times seemed ok. I hope they work with him because I am sure it will help his confidence. The other 3 are experienced agility people with a Springer, Bearded Collie, and Bouv puppies.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> but I guess there are other dogs I have to worry about too =P Why can't it The clicker...... yeah.....
> 
> I don't know about me and the clicker. :help: I could make that my homework over the next week. Everybody else is doing it.... I like using my voice though. I am still debating on whether or not I wanna work with the clicker or not. I guess it can't hurt. I am just so use to marking with a Yes and treating, I don't see why I have to use the clicker. :shrug:
> __________________


Don't under value the possible chaos and confusion of the other dogs in class. No matter what agility gets off leash pretty quickly cause of the safety factor on the equipment, so making sure ALL the dogs are comfortable and able to pay attention or at least care less if a dog suddenly tears across the room, or comes up and over the aframe at the same time as my dog, or 2 dogs meet in the middle of the tunnel................

LEARN THE CLICKER! Hey, you add that to the mix and suddenly YOU aren't going to be all kind of bored and laid back! Let me tell you, I still have to practice. When you start up, watch how hard it is to REALLY click at the exact right moment.... and if you sometimes have poor timing watching/clicking with that sharp sounds, you have to realize that you are probably also a bit late (or early) with a verbal.

And having the treat ready and dispensed fast and ready to click/reward the next behavior. Though the idea is exactly the same with a verbal, the problem is we all talk all the time, are late/early with our verbals, and treat or praise or pat with a verbal so there are various DIFFERENT rewards for our dog. When we are using the clicker, we HAVE to reward with the treat (or bad handler). So it REMINDS us to get the real reward out that will engage our dogs more. 

Additionally, when we are clicker training properly, we aren't supposed to talk much (at all). So the 'noise' of all our verbals/praise/luring/coaxing is taking out of the mix. Instead it's just about our dogs having to think and figure out what to do to earn that darn click! Look at mom, cue from mom, try to think think think to work it out and get the quick click/treat and then do it again!

Way later, we start to fade the click/treat and can then replace with the verbal cause our dogs are understanding better and don't need the constant food reinforcement unless learning a completely new behavior.

Really, all the best agility trainers with the top dogs of ANY breed clicker train. And if they know it teaches the dogs the fastest and best, that's good enough for me. So I have to learn a new skill too.................... I can do that (can't I?). 

Do any spouses/significant others come to class to watch the other dogs? I use them in my agility class. It's too funny cause the wife I 'use' for filming ends up spending the entire hour following me around (and getting mauled hello by Glory periodically) and misses her husband and their dog entirely!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think its good it is a small class...........in the beginning stages things are a bit slow, but thats how it is with anything that is new and in the learning stage......with a small class you should be able to move along a bit faster as long as all the dogs seem to be progressing well.........

believe me your in better shape than i was with my youngest male who is a bit nervous and unsure, there were countless times when i was frustrated and didn't know if i should continue....but, i hung in there and we did succeed into finally running the course and he seemed to enjoy it.........i think alot of people give up to soon in agility......it takes some dogs longer to catch on.........i had alot to deal with with my male not just getting him used to the course but him running out to the other dogs on the sideline half way through the course.........we overcame all that...........I think if you stick with it, things will finally come together and you will become addicted to it like most of us are...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> .i had alot to deal with with my male not just getting him used to the course but him running out to the other dogs on the sideline half way through the course.........we overcame all that..........


THAT's the reality of agility class and why the group classes are way better than privates. Fact is the same thing can happen at a TRIAL! Dogs from the next ring can jump out to either run past your dog/course or specifically jump into say hey. If you have already prepared your dog for this 'crazy' they will probably just ignore it!

Other thing I try to do is listen when the instructor is talking to the other handlers/dogs cause even though we may not have that issue or question yet... many times the answer for them is perfect for us later in the class/week/month.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yes, absolutely we are now prepared for the craziness that can happen in a trial......and even though agility class can be frustrating, its the real world, so might as well face it head on.........how can a dog learn right from wrong unless they live it?

And your right Maggie you can learn SO SO much by watching others, learn from their mistakes.........another reason to stay in a class setting.........


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

That is kinda what I was thinking when I signed up for the class...even if some things aren't directed at me, I might learn something from listening to what others are learning. It should all make me a better trainer even if I don't apply it right away. I'm bound to screw something up eventually lol. I got out the clicker last night. I guess I am not really sure how to start. I gave her some commands she knows and click-treated. I tried a touch with my hand (she doesn't know 'touch) and click-treated a few times. I did my 2on 2off box for a few minutes and click-treated. A few times "yes" slipped out but I tried to keep my mouth shut. Is that right? :crazy:


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Our instructor asks us what the other team did right or wrong and if their dog goes off course we are supposed to be watching and suggest why. I find that really helps me learn handling skills. If your instructor is good she will not only teach you how to teach your dog the obstacles but will teach you how to handle - 2 different and important learning skills.

I never did get the hang of a clicker. After I almost fed it to my dog instead of the treat I packed it away )) I figured a well times "yes" was better than a poorly timed "click" and I can speak better than I click )
I respect those who use it and if it works and they can work it, that's great. But I have to find other ways to reward -

Pat


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Dinahmyte said:


> That is kinda what I was thinking when I signed up for the class...even if some things aren't directed at me, I might learn something from listening to what others are learning. It should all make me a better trainer even if I don't apply it right away. I'm bound to screw something up eventually lol. I got out the clicker last night. I guess I am not really sure how to start. I gave her some commands she knows and click-treated. I tried a touch with my hand (she doesn't know 'touch) and click-treated a few times. I did my 2on 2off box for a few minutes and click-treated. A few times "yes" slipped out but I tried to keep my mouth shut. Is that right? :crazy:


Try to keep your mouth shut  this is CLEARLY the hardest part for me!!!! It forces the dog to have to think and try to figure stuff out, THEN get the click reward. 

Usually we start training by loading the clicker, just click/treat click/treat click/treat for nothing. Then start clicking to mark stuff. Targeting the hand is a great thing. You can also teach a target (separate skill) by teaching them to touch a plastic lid with their nose, gets them later to go away from you to do something and touch the lid, then come back for the reward. Shows how the click is a 'bridge' between the behavior we want and the reward. Gives us the time to give the reward while being absolutely clear what we wanted, even if they are a distance away.

Depending on how good your ears are, you can go back and look at some of Glory's early videos and start using the clicker and practicing. I try to have some of the instructor talking so you get the 'real' scoop on what I SHOULD be doing. You'll see me click late and early but I get better too . One of the many great things is as long as we get better, clicking 'wrong' isn't going to mess anything up. 

Two of the videos at 6 month are really ideal cause you only need one jump and some empty floor. There's alot going on that seems easy but the dogs are learning alot. The first one is neat cause though Kim (the instructor) is chatting away to teach us, the DOG isn't listening to a word she's saying, but still the dog is doing exactly what she wants it to do. Listen for the click, think she's rewarding on the floor by tossing the treat. 





 




 
If you forward to around a minute in this one, you'll see a month earlier teaching more flatwork without the jump. Once again, crank up the volume to listen to the instructor and watch her (as opposed to me in the foreground!).


----------

